# Tax due date delayed three months!!!



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Best way to take advantage of this for those that haven't filed yet?

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/17/treasury-and-irs-to-delay-tax-deadline-by-90-days.html


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Still have to file on time.

I have not filed yet. Not looking forward to filing as I will be owing taxes this year from multiple endeavors. Had extra taken out of each of my checks from my W-2 job but it was not enough.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

File by April 15 as always and if you owe taxes you have 90 extra days to pay without penalty.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

New update... tax filing deadline is now July 15 as well!

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/03/20/trump-extends-tax-deadline-to-july-15/
*"Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin announced Friday the Internal Revenue Services (IRS) has extended its tax-filing deadline by three months to July 15 during the Chinese coronavirus outbreak.*
_*
*_
*"At @realDonaldTrump's direction, we are moving Tax Day from April 15 to July 15," Mnuchin wrote Friday morning. "All taxpayers and businesses will have this additional time to file and make payments without interest or penalties.""*


----------

